# Ultrex



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone have one of the new Ultrex? I am really curious, the spot lock is supposed to be more accurate along with other features.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=781561

Rickie


----------

